
Supreme Court of India decriminalizes gay sex - r_singh
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/supreme-court-verdict-on-section-377-live-updates/liveblog/65694784.cms
======
r_singh
> Justice Chandrachud said denial of right to sexual orientation is akin to
> denial of right to privacy

India doesn't really have strong privacy rights though, so this comparison
doesn't hold up well. However, this is a big day for India, congratulations to
all Indians and especially the LGBQT community!

